# What travel fork for Azonic Steelhead?



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone know what these things are designed around? I assume a ~100mm DJ fork, but I searched and I've seen people running everything from rigids to 150mm Shermans.


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't know, but I suspect their numbers are based on a 100mm fork based on my bike. I had an 80mm fork on it for a while and it was really really steep HA. With the sherman at 150mm, it looks slightly slacker than my Kona XC bike, which has a HA of 69 degrees. I'm guessing its about 68 deg. With the fork lowered to 110mm it looks & feels perfect - probably around 70 deg.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

ictoacoy said:


> I don't know, but I suspect their numbers are based on a 100mm fork based on my bike. I had an 80mm fork on it for a while and it was really really steep HA. With the sherman at 150mm, it looks slightly slacker than my Kona XC bike, which has a HA of 69 degrees. I'm guessing its about 68 deg. With the fork lowered to 110mm it looks & feels perfect - probably around 70 deg.


I wish that Azonic published that info so we didn't have to guess at it. I've got a Zoke 66SL that I'd like to put to use, it's 170mm but the travel can be dialed down. I've had it to 140mm travel and it probably could go lower. I'm used to fairly slack bikes, I like around a 67*HTA on my trail bikes. Although I'd really be using the Steelhead for DJ and goofing around town, I don't think it's critical that I have a steep HTA unless I wanted to do serious park riding.

How did you like the handling with the Sherman at 150mm?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

The frame is designed around a wide variety of front travel options. Considering its slightly longer chainstays than a normal DJ/Urban specific bike and the older models having a longer seat tube, I'd say the bike was probably designed as more of a trail bike than all out dirt jumper.

When I ride with my ETA locked out at like...100mm it really change the way the front end feels. I like higher front ends, and with the 140mm I usually run, it feels pretty good. 

My next frame will be much more specific than the Steelhead.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> The frame is designed around a wide variety of front travel options. Considering its slightly longer chainstays than a normal DJ/Urban specific bike and the older models having a longer seat tube, I'd say the bike was probably designed as more of a trail bike than all out dirt jumper.
> 
> When I ride with my ETA locked out at like...100mm it really change the way the front end feels. I like higher front ends, and with the 140mm I usually run, it feels pretty good.
> 
> My next frame will be much more specific than the Steelhead.


Thanks for the feedback. I think if I crank my fork way down I probably can get the travel down to 120 or 130mm before the negative air chamber caps out. I like higher front ends too, but I do hear what you're saying about the geometry and it not necessarily being a DJ-specific frame. But it's still the shortest (TT length) MTB frame with the shortest chainstays that I'll have ridden, so I think that it'll probably be a good fit for me. I used to ride BMX BITD, but I don't know that I could go right back and ride a 21.5" TT, 72* to 74* HTA bike again, especially since my trail and DH bikes are ~24" TT and 66* or 67*. A little slacker, a little longer is probably good for this old body. I'll just have to work a little harder on my manuals.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

I rode mine at 130 and it felt like a dh rig lol, it was nice on the trails but i coulda used a steeper ha for street


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

I've been riding mine at 150mm on the Sherman and at 110mm. Problem is, I have to ride gingerly at 110mm until I lower it permanently because the Sherman's travel adjustment is flimsy and prone to breaking. 

That said, it actually rides pretty well at 150mm from a geometry standpoint, my fork is just way too soft in that travel setting. You should set it up so that it is perfect for what you do most of the time (if thats trails, freeride type stuff) and workable for the stuff that you do only some of the time. If you are riding street primarily, I'd probably try to get closer to 100mm personally.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

ictoacoy said:


> That said, it actually rides pretty well at 150mm from a geometry standpoint, my fork is just way too soft in that travel setting. You should set it up so that it is perfect for what you do most of the time (if thats trails, freeride type stuff) and workable for the stuff that you do only some of the time. If you are riding street primarily, I'd probably try to get closer to 100mm personally.


I may just bite the bullet and buy the frame and hope I like the handling. I also have 36 Talas on my trail bike, what I really should do is dial that sucker down and put in on the Steelhead. Hmmm, I'll have to think about this. Thanks for your input.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I've ridden a friend's steelhead with a z150 fr up front and I thought it handled pretty well. Not something I would want to do street with(too slack and long) but it manualed very well and I could see myself DJing it with ease, trail riding it and even freeriding it.


----------



## machinehead131 (Apr 4, 2005)

What forks would you recommend for a steelhead and how much travel? Mostly urban type stuff with a little trail riding? Thanks


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

W/ that 66sl - I'd lower that bad boy down to around 100 - 120 if you like it a bit long... 

PC in SC - SC... does that by chance mean State College?!


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a pike on my steelhead. Got it dialed to about 100-110mm not quite fully locked out feels great. Corners realy good too.


----------



## machinehead131 (Apr 4, 2005)

HTFR said:


> I have a pike on my steelhead. Got it dialed to about 100-110mm not quite fully locked out feels great. Corners realy good too.


Which pike would you recommend?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I am running the 426 coil now and I love it. Can't say enough good about it really.


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

426. make sure it doesnt have remote lockout


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I've got a 150mm Zokes FR, and I like the angles for trail riding and jump, but not so much for street. 

I've got a Pike waiting to go one one of my bikes, and I'm glad I made the purchase (and I haven't even ridden it yet!")


----------



## machinehead131 (Apr 4, 2005)

I have heard some of the pikes have steel steerer tubes is this correct?

Is the 426 the one?

Why no remote lockout?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Remote Lockout is all preference but I do believe it makes for a taller stack heighth on the already tall compression knob... this can hurt clearances, etc. Not to mention I think someone said that you are unable to take the remote lockout off once its on??


----------



## machinehead131 (Apr 4, 2005)

What do you mean you can't take it the remote lockout off? Its a remote lockout....


----------

